# Dringend! Premiere cs5 ton weg



## konem (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe morgen Abgabe und war gerade dabei die letzten Minuten eines Videos zu basteln. Plötzlich kommt ein Hinweis, ich möge bitte alle Fenser schließen um Datenverlust zu vermeiden. Kaum gelesen, ist der Computer aus.

Ich öffne nach dem Neustart die zuletzt automatisch gespeicherte Datei, gerade mal 10 minuten alt, da fehlt der Ton.

Die Waveforms werden angezeigt, aber der Pegel schlägt nicht aus. Boxen sind auf volle Pulle, also das ist es auch nicht. Will ich eine Tondatei im Quelle-Fenster abspielen, passiert nichts. Ich drücke play und der spielt die Datei nicht ab.

Medium offline drücken und neu verbinden brachte nichts.

Beim Laden  des Projekts steht da was von "zu indizierende Elemente" 2345 (fallend) Das kommt mir seltsam vor.

Alles in eine neue Sequenz kopieren brachte nichts.

Ein neues Projekt erstellen und die Daten importieren bringt auch nichts! 

Ich verstehe das nicht, so eine Sauerei. Ich war die ganze Nacht auf und schufte wie blöde und nun ist alles futsch!

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Beste Grüße...


----------



## konem (23. Juli 2012)

Ok 

Es war ein Arbeitsspeicherproblem. Letztendlich haben wir einen Rechner gefunden, auf dem sich dann das Projekt in zwei Teilen exportieren ließ. Mitlerweile hab ich meinen Abschluss, yay!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie mit Premiere den Rechner schone? Sind für eine Szene Einzelbilder, meinetwegen auch verschachtelt, besser als eine avi-Datei, die zwar gößer ist als alle Einzelbilder zusammen, aber nur eine Verknüpfung benötigt? Gibt es noch andere Tricks, mit denen ich den Rechner nicht überanstrenge? 

Beste Grüße!


----------

